# Chuck Liddell the Best at 205?? My ASS!



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

To bo honest my first fight I watched was when Chuck fought Belfort to a decision. I used to think he was really cool but now his fights are pretty boring because he never does anything new. Everytime I ask aquestion about who I think could beat him people always say he'll knock him out he'll win or he's the baddest man on the planet. I agree he is a good fighter but he's way too overhyped and compared to some other LHW's he's no that great.

Give Me your opinion


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

i wouldnt say hes the best but hes damm near the best he has recently beat everyone comforably and that doesnt seam set to change anytime soon


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree I'm not saying he's not anywhere near the top but he's def not the #1 205. I feel he will lose to rampage like he did in Pride. Some people say that the fight was 3 years ago and jcksons perfromance against Eastman was lackluster but Eastman isn't that great.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> To bo honest my first fight I watched was when Chuck fought Belfort to a decision. I used to think he was really cool but now his fights are pretty boring because he never does anything new.


 Why would he? 

Liddel's been fairly dominant. He outstrikes strikers and defends against takedown artists. He may not be the best, but no one's even presented a challenge for him in the ring in awhile.

I'm ready for a change, though, and I hope Rampage brings it.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

This is why people want to see Chuck vs. Wandy, Chuck vs. Shogun, and now Chuck vs. Henod so much. Until then we really don't know who truly is the best. All that Chuck can do is beat everyone put in front of him. So far he has done just that.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I agree I'm not saying he's not anywhere near the top but he's def not the #1 205. I feel he will lose to rampage like he did in Pride. Some people say that the fight was 3 years ago and jcksons perfromance against Eastman was lackluster but Eastman isn't that great.


If Eastman isnt that great it should have made Rampage look great in comparison. You just defended Chuck and put Rampage down lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Chuck can't get a break now people are putting him down for knocking everyone out?


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

If it ain't broke don't fix it........I wouldn't change anything either if I was winning.

I wouldn't say he's the best of the best in the world because as we all know it's MMA, there's always someone better! He's just the best LHW in the UFC at this time until someone shows otherwise.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> To bo honest my first fight I watched was when Chuck fought Belfort to a decision. I used to think he was really cool but now his fights are pretty boring because he never does anything new. Everytime I ask aquestion about who I think could beat him people always say he'll knock him out he'll win or he's the baddest man on the planet. I agree he is a good fighter but he's way too overhyped and compared to some other LHW's he's no that great.
> 
> Give Me your opinion


heres my opinion


your wrong.


your the type of guy who likes seeing submissions huh?


----------



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Why would he?
> 
> Liddel's been fairly dominant. He outstrikes strikers and defends against takedown artists. He may not be the best, but no one's even presented a challenge for him in the ring in awhile.
> 
> I'm ready for a change, though, and I hope Rampage brings it.


Excuse me??? "He outstrikes strikers"???? Name decent striker that he has faught in his last 5 fights????? Doesn't have to be a good striker but a just a decent one...he can't beat strikers; no wonder dana keeps feeding him grapplers.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Crocop Team said:


> Excuse me??? "He outstrikes strikers"???? Name decent striker that he has faught in his last 5 fights????? Doesn't have to be a good striker but a just a decent one...he can't beat strikers; no wonder dana keeps feeding him grapplers.


youve got some quazi point...but heres the facts...ortiz can strike, so can couture, so can sobral, lets not forget belfort, randleman also hits really hard even though hes a wrestler (mirko fight)

theres also only a handful of true strikers in the top of the mma world, and most of them werent under the zuffa umbrella

wandy, shogun, now soko are pretty much the only pure strikers that come to mind other than chuck...rampage is a slam specialist that happens to have a really good strike game. oh yeah...and they are about to fight

so you kinda had a point but not really, so yeah, im ganna need you to go ahead and move your office into the basement, and ill need your stapler


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Crocop Team said:


> Excuse me??? "He outstrikes strikers"???? Name decent striker that he has faught in his last 5 fights????? Doesn't have to be a good striker but a just a decent one...he can't beat strikers; no wonder dana keeps feeding him grapplers.


 Do you know what the word 'decent' means? If you do, then you know the answers to your question. Hint, there's 5.

And where's the proof that he can't beat strikers?


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't know Overeem and Mezger were grapplers


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

My Username said:


> I didn't know Overeem and Mezger were grapplers


he was getting outstriked until he landed that "lucky" punch. Overeem fight was kinda close, so i'll give Chuck that. But Mezger fight, he was dominated


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Uchi said:


> he was getting outstriked until he landed that "lucky" punch. Overeem fight was kinda close, so i'll give Chuck that. But Mezger fight, he was dominated


Dude that's like saying that a bjj expert was being dominated by a grappler before he got a lucky submission(I know not a true analogy lol).

I don't think anyone here is saying that Chuck is the best striker, just like you can't really compare a boxer with a slugger. 

He just hits really hard has a really good chin and has excellent td defense,and so far has dominated pretty much every he has faced in the past few years. No one can say for sure with any certainty if he is the best LHW in the world, and until he fights other top 5 lhw we will never know. But one thing is for sure is that he is no fluke.


----------



## Geves (Oct 26, 2006)

Crocop Team said:


> Excuse me??? "He outstrikes strikers"???? Name decent striker that he has faught in his last 5 fights????? Doesn't have to be a good striker but a just a decent one...he can't beat strikers; no wonder dana keeps feeding him grapplers.


Agreed somewhat, best strikers on his profile is Metzger, Vernon White (who was on a losing streak), and an inactive Vitor. Just because someone CAN strike, doesn't mean they're a striker. He has fought a majority of wrestlers.

He's not above Wanderlei by any means, Wanderlei's record is riddled with fighters of a higher caliber. period. 2 of his 4 recent losses were to heavyweights, no shame in that.

I hate the chuck bandwagon and I'm looking forward to him getting knocked out. Once someone solves the riddle of his awkward punches, it's ownage time. I like Liddell don't get me wrong, I just think that his agent (dana?)is really good at getting him mismatches.


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

Uchi said:


> he was getting outstriked until he landed that "lucky" punch. Overeem fight was kinda close, so i'll give Chuck that. But Mezger fight, he was dominated


He wasn't getting "dominated" in either one of those fights. If you think he was getting dominated, you should rethink what sport you like. 

The Overeem fight was fairly even throughout, Overeem got rocked by some knees, and then got KOed...a totally legit victory.

The Mezger fight he was losing, but it doesn't matter, because he still won. It's called a comeback victory, and that's how you tell the difference between a champion and a contender. He won the fight, he knocked Mezger out. That's how you win fights, it doesn't matter if he was losing or not. It matters who gets KOed, and Chuck did not get KOed, therefore he won the fight, legitimately.


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe Fedor shouldn't be #1 either since he's never faced anyone as well rounded and aggressive as him.

By the way most of your guys' logic sounds, it sounds like the #1 spot should be held for guys who fight guys with the same style as them, nevermind if they win or not. You just care about how many strikers:grapplers he has faced. 

Fedor dominates all of his opponents to, and he's #1 HW. 

MY ASS! He shouldn't be #1 cuz he's never faced someone with the exact same style of fighting as him!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

My Username said:


> Maybe Fedor shouldn't be #1 either since he's never faced anyone as well rounded and aggressive as him.
> 
> By the way most of your guys' logic sounds, it sounds like the #1 spot should be held for guys who fight guys with the same style as them, nevermind if they win or not. You just care about how many strikers:grapplers he has faced.
> 
> ...


i think you missed the point entirely. the point is he hasn't faced a variety of different styles for almost 4 years. he's faced all one style(grapplers). all he would need to do to be recognized as great is facing a variety of styles. If some people didn't know chuck has a wrestling backround so that pretty much nullifies any advantage a person with a wrestling style may have and we all know that a grappler can't outstrike chuck. so all people ask is that he faces someone with a striking background so that we can see if he has really improved or if its just a matter of him being a bad matchup for his opponents. personally i don't think thats to much to ask


----------



## Geves (Oct 26, 2006)

My Username said:


> MY ASS! He shouldn't be #1 cuz he's never faced someone with the exact same style of fighting as him!:thumbsdown:


(here's the point)---> .






(you hit somewhere around here)------------------------> .

EDIT: Wow, I didn't even realise you had posted that baz00ca.


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

baz00ca said:


> i think you missed the point entirely. the point is he hasn't faced a variety of different styles for almost 4 years. he's faced all one style(grapplers). all he would need to do to be recognized as great is facing a variety of styles. If some people didn't know chuck has a wrestling backround so that pretty much nullifies any advantage a person with a wrestling style may have and we all know that a grappler can't outstrike chuck. so all people ask is that he faces someone with a striking background so that we can see if he has really improved or if its just a matter of him being a bad matchup for his opponents. personally i don't think thats to much to ask


I didn't miss the point then. Fedor has never faced anyone as well-rounded or aggressive as him. Of course no one can beat Fedor if he always goes against people less well-rounded and less aggressive as him...

The guy I replied to said he shouldn't be #1 because he only faces grapplers. First off, that is untrue. Secondly, you wouldn't say that about anyone else, such as Fedor, so why would you say it about Chuck? 

The point of fighting is to become the worst matchup for your opponent. Just because he is always the better striker, and a bad matchup for his opponents, he shouldn't be #1? It makes no sense.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

lol none said anyone aggresive as him or well rounded. Fedor is a horrible comparison, hes faced a variety of styles, it has nothing to do with aggression or well roundedness, its all about style matchups. Fedor has dominated strikers, BJJ players, and wrestlers alike therefore this is not a good comparison


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Iceman is the best LHW*

Southpaw...Hello...ummmm...Chuck's last 10 fights have been by TKO or KO...he's 20-3..and has a who's who list of big name knockouts. Nobody strikes like Liddell and everyone knows it. Everybody jumped on the Tito bandwagon this past December and got owned. I believe Tito..." Have to hand it to him, Chuck is the best pound for pound fighter in the world". I think Tito knows what he's talking about. Until the LHW Championship belt gets passed on...Chuck Liddell is the best at 205. PERIOD!!!!!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Shogun would R.A.P.E. Chuck. End of discusion #1 205er in the world.... Maricio Shogun Rua


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I think it is funny that there are so many Chuck haters who thinks he sucks. I think it is amazing how he can remain at the top for so long for being so "one dimensional."

Everyone knows what Liddell plans to do in every fight - he wants to stand and strike - yet no one has been able to stop him as of late. IMO, that is pretty impressive. I am actually kind of bored watching him (T)KO his opponents, but I cannot deny how good he is at what he does.

You can argue that he has not fought any good competition, etc. but it is impressive that he can impose his will on all his opponents. A lot of people assume that Liddell has bad conditioning and is "weak" on the ground, yet no one has been able to capitalize on this knowledge. To me, that just says how good Chuck is.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> Southpaw...Hello...ummmm...Chuck's last 10 fights have been by TKO or KO...he's 20-3..and has a who's who list of big name knockouts. Nobody strikes like Liddell and everyone knows it. Everybody jumped on the Tito bandwagon this past December and got owned. I believe Tito..." Have to hand it to him, Chuck is the best pound for pound fighter in the world". I think Tito knows what he's talking about. Until the LHW Championship belt gets passed on...Chuck Liddell is the best at 205. PERIOD!!!!!!!...:thumbsup:


LoL best pound for pound fighter?
theres a show you should really think about watching its called pride. Oh ya theres also a guy that fights for pride named fedor. hes fought the best fighters in the world and only lost once to a cut. Anyway fedor would eat chuck for breakfest.


----------



## Geves (Oct 26, 2006)

The Fedor love here is a sickening display. FEDOR ISN'T A LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT, HE'S A HEAVYWEIGHT! it's ok to like the guy but wow... I'm amazed at the level of huggery, it's always been bad but this is almost comedic. Why is Fedor even being mentioned in this thread?

Well said Rated. I think Chuck is really good too but I want to see him tested by a K-1 level striker at least.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> heres my opinion
> 
> 
> your wrong.
> ...


no i'd like to stop seeing chukc at the MMA weekly top of the 205 list becuase he doesn't deserve it


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> LoL best pound for pound fighter?
> theres a show you should really think about watching its called pride. Oh ya theres also a guy that fights for pride named fedor. hes fought the best fighters in the world and only lost once to a cut. Anyway fedor would eat chuck for breakfest.


Thank you :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> Southpaw...Hello...ummmm...Chuck's last 10 fights have been by TKO or KO...he's 20-3..and has a who's who list of big name knockouts. Nobody strikes like Liddell and everyone knows it. Everybody jumped on the Tito bandwagon this past December and got owned. I believe Tito..." Have to hand it to him, Chuck is the best pound for pound fighter in the world". I think Tito knows what he's talking about. Until the LHW Championship belt gets passed on...Chuck Liddell is the best at 205. PERIOD!!!!!!!...:thumbsup:


No shogun is the best LHW PERIOD. He would **** chuck on his feet and Shoguns gas tank and hand cominations and energy are way too much for chuck to handle and your going way overbaord by saying he's the best p4p n the world. He wants to fight Wandy, Cro Cop and Fedor what planet is this guy living on??? He'd be the new KO highlight reel.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Geves said:


> The Fedor love here is a sickening display. FEDOR ISN'T A LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT, HE'S A HEAVYWEIGHT! it's ok to like the guy but wow... I'm amazed at the level of huggery, it's always been bad but this is almost comedic. Why is Fedor even being mentioned in this thread?
> 
> Well said Rated. I think Chuck is really good too but I want to see him tested by a K-1 level striker at least.


Fedor may be a HW but chuck still wants a peice of him and wandy and shogun and cro cop. he'd get ktfo'd


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Untill Chuck has fought Henderson, Shogun, Sokodjou, Lil Nog perhaps still Wanderlei...it cannot be said with any certainty that Chuck is the best.

Infact I believe that any one of the aforementioned fighters are capable of beating him.


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

BAHAHAH! You guys saying Shogun would "****" Chuck on his feet are giving me a hernia.

Anyone who says that is clearly blinded by the "PRIDE factor".

It is RIDICULOUS to say Shogun would **** Chuck on his feet! Shogun's standup is B level at BEST! LMAO! Fighting Shogun would be no different than all of his other "grappler" opponents, B-level striking and world class ground game. Shogun's takedowns are weak compared to Randy's and Tito's and Shogun would get KOed in the first round, no doubt. 

Same people saying Overeem "dominated" Chuck always fail to mention it was Shogun who got truly dominated on his feet by him....twice.

Shogun is the WORST possible matchup for Liddell, especially now since he can't end his fights by kicking and stomping his opponent while they are on their hands and knees trying to get away. A lot of talent that takes. :laugh:

Shogun is good and young, maybe in 5 years he can beat Chuck. He is still one of the most overrated fighters ever though.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Simple Mathematics*



My Username said:


> BAHAHAH! You guys saying Shogun would "****" Chuck on his feet are giving me a hernia.
> 
> Anyone who says that is clearly blinded by the "PRIDE factor".
> 
> ...



You're a dumbass! Shogun striking is better than Rampages and we all know what hppened to the UFC poster boy when he got raped by Rampage and then Shogun raped Jackson like he was an amateur. 
He beat overeem without kicks and stomps. Chuck wouldn't be able to handle shoguns energy and aggressiveness. And when was the last time chuck has fought a decent striker since he's had the title? Shogun throws combos that makes Roy Jones Jr look like nothing. Plus if you think about it Chuck isn't an agressor in his fight he counter punches, then piles on the pressure. I don't know if you even fight for real but it's hard to counter puch when you have a guy like shogun in your face throwing 7 hit combos. You can't say that it's abad match-up because chuck hasn't fought a decent striker since Belfort over 4-5 years ago. He would get raped!!!!

Rampage> Liddell
Shogun> Rampage
Shogun> Liddell

Ultimate Fighting Championship- The place to become champion after getting your ass kicked in pride


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd rather throw soccer kicks and stomps than a joe riggs overhand right and get caught in a submission


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

My Username said:


> BAHAHAH! You guys saying Shogun would "****" Chuck on his feet are giving me a hernia.
> 
> Anyone who says that is clearly blinded by the "PRIDE factor".
> 
> ...


lol i love you



if i see another pride/shogun blow job performed in these threads i may just puke....


chuck is the best at 205 and there is no questioning that, he is on the greatest win streak like ever.


seriously you guys who think an under card fighter of pride could beat the best striker in the history of 205, are on crack. 

heres the easiest way to point out how effing wrong you guys are about your pride boys, its a simple video clip you need to watch, its called crocop v. gabe gonzaga....oh and then diaz gomi, oh and monson and that one dude, oh yeah and arlovski wardum....the list keeps going...

pride fighters are good....not better.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think they are just the Pride fans who are butt hurt because their Pride Fighters were supposed to beat everyone in the UFC. Have any of them won yet? I don't think so. But I may be wrong. Also, didn't Tito beat Wanderlei and Chuck has beat Tito twice...


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

js9234 said:


> I think they are just the Pride fans who are butt hurt because their Pride Fighters were supposed to beat everyone in the UFC. Have any of them won yet? I don't think so. But I may be wrong. Also, didn't Tito beat Wanderlei and Chuck has beat Tito twice...


ya tito beat Wandy, 7 years ago. hardly relevant now. but why try to reason with you, going by your comment you are obviously a fan of UFC and not MMA


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually like Pride and other organizations. I just get sick of listening to Pride only fans say that since Chuck hasn't beat everyone in Pride including all of the Heavy Weights that he sux. And UFC is MMA if you didn't know. And you are obviously a fan of Pride and not MMA, so why try to reason with you


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

js9234 said:


> I actually like Pride and other organizations. I just get sick of listening to Pride only fans say that since Chuck hasn't beat everyone in Pride including all of the Heavy Weights that he sux. And UFC is MMA if you didn't know. And you are obviously a fan of Pride and not MMA, so why try to reason with you


:laugh: no i am a fan of MMA. you will see me defending both when a time comes for it to be defended, i don't let silly biases get in my way. but if you want to point out what makes you think im only a fan of pride you are more than welcome to


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

PLEASE STOP! :laugh: :laugh: 

Man, I don't think you said a single thing in that post that is correct.



southpaw447 said:


> You're a dumbass! Shogun striking is better than Rampages and we all know what hppened to the UFC poster boy when he got raped by Rampage and then Shogun raped Jackson like he was an amateur.


Wow, are you really that retarded? 

1) Rampage didn't "****" Chuck. He beat him, fairly, but it was not a complete domination, it was back and forth for basically the entire first round up until the last minute. 

2) Yea, Shogun beat the hell out of Rampage. But anyone with eyes and half a brain can see that wasn't the same Rampage that fought Chuck.




southpaw447 said:


> He beat overeem without kicks and stomps.


Yea, again, anyone with a pair of eyes and half a brain knows Overeem's ground game is about this big: {---}. In the first fight, Shogun wailed on his stomach and ribs for a good 20 seconds or so, add that to his already weak ground game and voila, a victory. Good for Shogun, don't get me wrong, but it's not that impressive of a victory. Oooh, he beat Allistair Overeem on the ground. Whoo hoo. Who hasn't. And all this is only after he got tooled on his feet....in both fights.



southpaw447 said:


> Chuck wouldn't be able to handle shoguns energy and aggressiveness.


How do you know this? This isn't a fact. In fact the evidence shows otherwise. Overeem is extremely aggressive and full of energy (until he gets on his back)...Chuck knocked him out and was winning most of the fight aside from some good exchanges from Overeem here and there. With his supposed "counter-striking only" style, wouldn't you think an aggressive opponent would be the best for him? Gives him plenty of opportunities to get that counter punch in. 



southpaw447 said:


> And when was the last time chuck has fought a decent striker since he's had the title?


What the hell kind of question is this? I'm not even going to bother with this one.



southpaw447 said:


> Shogun throws combos that makes Roy Jones Jr look like nothing.


Yea, I'll bet he does, bud.



southpaw447 said:


> Plus if you think about it Chuck isn't an agressor in his fight he counter punches, then piles on the pressure.


I'm starting to think you are both blind AND brainless. Have you ever even watched a Chuck fight in your life? What are you talking about? He's the aggressor ALL THE TIME. What are you trying to say he just sits there and waits until the guy comes at him in every fight? Chuck is the aggressor in all of his fights for the same amount of time he isn't. Just watch one for christ sake.



southpaw447 said:


> I don't know if you even fight for real but it's hard to counter puch when you have a guy like shogun in your face throwing 7 hit combos. You can't say that it's abad match-up because chuck hasn't fought a decent striker since Belfort over 4-5 years ago. He would get raped!!!!


7 hit combos are pretty useless unless they connect or if they connect they better have a little more power than Shogun possesses to rock Chuck. I don't know if you noticed or not, but Chuck rarely gets rocked bad enough to stop exchanging. He doesn't give a shit if Shogun is trying to pepper him with his weak flailing strikes, he'll eat them all just to wait for that one opening. Watch any of his fights if you doubt me. 

And if you think Belfort was the last decent striker he's faced, you should kill yourself.



southpaw447 said:


> Rampage> Liddell
> Shogun> Rampage
> Shogun> Liddell
> 
> Ultimate Fighting Championship- The place to become champion after getting your ass kicked in pride


Icing on the moronic cake. Wow, did Chuck really get his "ass kicked in PRIDE"...did he really? Wow, I never knew. I could have sworn he was 2-1 in PRIDE. Silly me for thinking proven facts are true.

*UFC- The place where overrated PRIDE fighters come to get their asses kicked by mid-tier UFC fighters.*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

My Username said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> PLEASE STOP! :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


Oh hey I just watched a chuck liddell fight. First time in while but this one is amazing. Usually I don't becuae the only onesthey show on spike are boring. YouTube - Chuck Liddell gets his ass kicked in PRIDE! and if i'm correct after he lost hthis fight didn't he go right back to UFC and beat up Tito Ortiz, Vernon White and then take the title from couture. Maybe he realized the copetition was too much.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

He hasnt done anything new because no one has stopped him with his strategy yet, it is his style. Who do you think can beat him at 205 though? Shogun is a possibility but i do not really see a whole lot of challengers for him right now


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

1) Most people will get tooled by Overeem in the stand-up because he is a very good striker. In fact, I believe (I cannot be certain since it was a long time ago) Liddell was losing his fight against Overeem until he landed that bomb. Overeem usually comes out amazing for the first few minutes of the fight and then he goes into crap mode. :laugh:

2) Chuck is not very aggressive, he is more explosive. He is mainly a counter-puncher and is very good at capitalizing on his opponents mistake. Once he does, he pounces on you and (usually) finishes the fight. He is definitely not like Shogun who sets a fast pace right from the get go.

3) Liddell's conditioning has been questioned by a lot of people, but the verdict is still out. Most likely, if Shogun is able to push the pace and take Liddell down, he could tire him out. However, Shogun's TDs are not that amazing and Liddell has a great sprawl so it could go anyway.

4) As for striking, the power definitely goes to Liddell, but Shogun is more versatile in his striking. Liddell hardly throws anymore kicks like he used to. It is hard to decide who would win; I believe Shogun is a more complete fighter than Chuck, so that could give him an advantage. I also read in an article once that during a "sparring" match, Shogun got KO cold by Wanderlei ... food for thought.

5) Using MMA math fails. Rampage can definitely beat Liddell and Liddell can definitely beat Rampage. The thing is, Jackson is not the same as he once was after losing via brutal fashion against both Wanderlei and Shogun. Liddell, who has been very impressive lately, has not really fought a lot of great competition.

Before you flame me, here is how I see it:

Couture x2 - At the time, I believe Couture was going through a messy divorce so he may not have been fighting at his best. I also believe he slipped in the rubber match which led to the KO. Regardless, I cannot take anything away from Liddell for defeating COuture.

Sobral - He literally gave Liddell the win with his crappy lame ass game plan.

Horn - He did what Sobral did - he played Liddell's game and got pummeled for 4 rounds because of it. Stupid game plan to want to stand and strike with Liddell.

White - Meh, self-explanatory.

Ortiz x2 - I don't care what everyone says, Liddell has Ortiz number. Ortiz has the potential to beat Liddell, but the guy is too damn scared of him. If he actually combined his tenacity from their first fight and his focus and skill in their second fight, he could have won. Sadly, he is just too afraid of getting hit by Liddell (I cannot blame him).


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Shin...hello...Fedor is a HW...Chuck is a LHW. Get that part right first. Man...Chuck not only had to shut Tito up twice..now all the Haters too!! Unreal. Until Chuck loses that belt...it's all hogwash.


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Oh hey I just watched a chuck liddell fight. First time in while but this one is amazing. Usually I don't becuae the only onesthey show on spike are boring. YouTube - Chuck Liddell gets his ass kicked in PRIDE! and if i'm correct after he lost hthis fight didn't he go right back to UFC and beat up Tito Ortiz, Vernon White and then take the title from couture. Maybe he realized the copetition was too much.


Guess what, douche? It still doesn't change the fact he has a winning record in PRIDE. Jesus you're retarded. :laugh:


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

LoL some body gave me negitive rep for this thread, and commented, your wrong gay boy...lol first off i'd like to say, i havent even attempted to be offensive on this thread, secondly..I'm gay because i think chuck liddell the number 1 ranked lhw in the world, also lhw champion of the uf, is the best at 205, and i stated that being my opinion, also gave reasons to back up my opinion? 

lol very immature, normally i brush off negative rep, but that was just to much.

anyway, i still dont think shogun is best

chuck is

and i certainly dont need negative rep for it. negitive rep the ufc or something...not me...gay boy...lol


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Sokoudjou would own chuck.


----------



## My Username (Apr 25, 2007)

Bipolar said:


> Sokoudjou would own chuck.


I would be more confident in Sokou beating Chuck than Shogun. 

Shogun is just a straight up horrible matchup for Chuck.

And I got 2 neg reps on this thread lol. Not that I care though. This is just a temporary screen name


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

chuck has'nt lost in years. i think hes number 1 in 205. he can beat shogun i guess.. :laugh: 

why is Pride fans always under estimate UFC? there are also fighters that did'nt do well in UFC and then build a career in Pride. 

the ring and the cage is different.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok I actually went and read this whole thread (yep I am that bored) it seams that all the people against Iceman being number 1 are mainly Pride fans Raving that he is not number 1 because he has not fought pride fighters, now in that same logic does that not mean fador should not be #1 (sorry I hate bringing him up in threads but when ever you bring his name up all the pride fans actually read your post) Why should Chuck change his fighting style it works.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Ok I actually went and read this whole thread (yep I am that bored) it seams that all the people against Iceman being number 1 are mainly Pride fans Raving that he is not number 1 because he has not fought pride fighters, now in that same logic does that not mean fador should not be #1 (sorry I hate bringing him up in threads but when ever you bring his name up all the pride fans actually read your post) Why should Chuck change his fighting style it works.


agree :thumbsup:


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> To bo honest my first fight I watched was when Chuck fought Belfort to a decision. I used to think he was really cool but now his fights are pretty boring because he never does anything new. Everytime I ask aquestion about who I think could beat him people always say he'll knock him out he'll win or he's the baddest man on the planet. I agree he is a good fighter but he's way too overhyped and compared to some other LHW's he's no that great.
> 
> Give Me your opinion


*Once again a top UFC fighter is dragged through the gutter by a Pride nuthugger!*


----------

